

Podcast Episodes from 2012 on Entrepreneurship - mcrider
http://flapcast.com/playlist/18

======
anigbrowl
I like end-of-year lists as much as the next person, but 45? Life's too short.
Pick 5 good ones, if you can't get it below 45 then you aren't cut out for
editorial comment. Sure, I could listen to them next year, if I skip next
year's podcasts.

------
capkutay
This may be the wrong venue to rant about this, but has anyone really
benefited from reading about entrepreneurship (in terms of becoming a better
entrepreneur or building a company)? I equate it to reading a biography on the
beatles versus writing your own music. Studying other people's success is like
studying other people's lucky chain of events. Nowhere in their biographies do
you hear anything like "Successful person X was heavily influenced by books
about lean startups and lucky entrepreneurs"

~~~
mmahemoff
A counter-example I can think of is Drew Houston. <http://mixergy.com/drew-
houston-dropbox-interview/>

_If you’re interested in understanding how something like sales works I would
literally just go to Amazon and search for the top rated few books on sales
just read them ... I did that for books on sales, and finance, and management,
and negotiations._

What's special about podcasts and videos imo is they can convey someone's
mindset better than raw text on a page.

------
tmoretti
If you are interested in bootstrapping, these are 2 particularly good
interview episodes of Techzing: [http://techzinglive.com/page/1169/206-tz-
interview-corey-mas...](http://techzinglive.com/page/1169/206-tz-interview-
corey-mass-the-birdy) , [http://techzinglive.com/page/1080/190-tz-interview-
ted-pitts...](http://techzinglive.com/page/1080/190-tz-interview-ted-pitts-
harry-hollander-moraware) .

------
xxchan
If anyone cares, here's a list of all the mp3's for your downloading pleasure:
<http://pastebin.com/A5Q4vK6M>

------
bennesvig
Highly recommend listening to all of Seth Godin's Startup School podcast that
is mentioned.

------
digitalboss
sp - Entrepreneurship

Thanks for the collection.

~~~
mcrider
Whoop, thanks; Edited.

For those inclined, I also created a 'best of' for podcasts on web
development: <http://flapcast.com/playlist/16>

